# Danske Bank: Anybody have experience with this bank, good, bad & indifferent?



## Redshoes (29 Apr 2013)

I like their internet banking model. Anybody have experience with this bank they would like to share, good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## sustanon (29 Apr 2013)

I've been a NIB account holder since 1996, and will be closing my account shortly.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Apr 2013)

Hello,

I am almost entirely the opposite, I moved to NIB (now Danske) a few years ago and never looked back .... I'm very happy with them, but clearly it depends on what you want from your bank.

*Pros:*

- Great internet and phone (app & telephone) services, infact possibly the best online banking I've ever seen (compared with other banks in Ireland and also, BNP or Natwest for example)

- Some very good value products (I've the Prestige Current Account, which gets you discounted rates but you pay a fee), their Mastercard Platinum has a great rate too.

- They do what they say they are going to do, well they certainly did in my case anytime I've asked for anything but I've read someone else on AAM was disappointed with them a while back


*Cons:*
- No real branch network, you lodge cheques through An Post's network

- If you want to meet with them, you have to set up an appointment and go to one of their nine regional centres (not a big deal, as you can apply for loans, open accounts etc online / by phone much of the time)

Regards 

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Redshoes (30 Apr 2013)

*Checks*

Checks.......interesting concept.  I'm moving back to Dublin from a country that has not used checks for the last 20 years.  I really didn't realize they were still being used anywhere except for the states which has a very old-fashioned banking system, I think.  
I'm hoping that I can pay my bills online and use my debit card, can't I?
I don't need to have a relationship with my bank, so as long as I can do online transaction and use a hole in the wall, I'm happy.


----------



## Redshoes (30 Apr 2013)

*Cheques*

I meant cheques of course!


----------



## Buddyboy (30 Apr 2013)

I agree with Mr .Earl.  My mortgage is with Danske Bank, and had a current account to service it.  Changed to a prestige account recently as all our banking is done with the current account.  

I find their on-line service brilliant.  We have a current account and savings account and can transfer between them on-line with no issues.  I have also had no problems lodging cheques through An Post.  Just collect a few of the clear envelopes the next time you are in the post office, and use the lodgement slips that were on the back of your cheque book (but I'm sure you can get them from Danske if need be).

Recently had an issue with one of our debit cards scammed. I rang their emergency number on Sunday night and they could'nt have been more helpful. The card was blocked, a new one issued, and the offending transactions reversed as soon as we filled out the form they sent out.

As long as you are relatively internet/technology savvy, you will have no problem with their internet banking.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2013)

I had a similar experience with them from about 2004-2010, and our mortgage is still with them. Their online banking was (and arguably remains) streets ahead of the opposition. 

I stuck with them even when they closed my local branch and when they went "cashless". But I moved when they introduced current account fees and refused to allow me to service my mortgage repayment from another account or to keep only a service account with them, to replace my old Freebank account.

Oddly enough, I still have access to their online banking system, although I never use it anymore since my only account with them now is my mortgage. But if I wanted to I could, for example, use it to generate a certificate of mortgage interest repaid for the past year. That's impressive.


----------



## murphaph (30 Apr 2013)

DrMoriarty said:


> But I moved when they introduced current account fees and refused to allow me to service my mortgage repayment from another account or to keep only a service account with them, to replace my old Freebank account.


So do you still pay fees on this account that only services your mortgage or were you able to break free from them?


----------



## MrEarl (30 Apr 2013)

DrMoriarty said:


> ...But I moved when they introduced current account fees and refused to allow me to service my mortgage repayment from another account or to keep only a service account with them, to replace my old Freebank account...



Huh ?

I thought there was something in one of the Regulatory Codes about Banks not being allowed to force additional products on you, you only had to take the individual product you wanted originally ... doesn't make sense, if I'm right as the person who told you that would have been exposed, if I'm correct in my thinking ?

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 May 2013)

MrEarl said:


> Huh ?
> 
> I thought there was something in one of the Regulatory Codes about Banks not being allowed to force additional products on you, you only had to take the individual product you wanted originally ... doesn't make sense, if I'm right as the person who told you that would have been exposed, if I'm correct in my thinking ?
> 
> ...


That's correct.  I queried it at the time of the introduction of current account fees.  They reclassified my current account as a service account (for the sole purpose of servicing the mortgage) - and no fees apply.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 May 2013)

murphaph said:


> So do you still pay fees on this account that only services your mortgage or were you able to break free from them?





MrEarl said:


> Huh ?
> 
> I thought there was something in one of the Regulatory Codes about Banks not being allowed to force additional products on you, you only had to take the individual product you wanted originally ... doesn't make sense, if I'm right as the person who told you that would have been exposed, if I'm correct in my thinking ?



No, they let me go in the end. But not until I'd quoted them the relevant legislation, escalated the matter to a formal complaint and stated my intention to refer the matter to the FSO if they didn't stop being so thick about it.

I stress that my little spat was with their Head Office/Customer Services and that all the frontline staff in my local branch were always top notch.


----------



## MrEarl (1 May 2013)

Hi DrMoriarty

Thank you for the reply.  I imagine that must have been a few years ago, given all Banks appear to be insisting their frontline staff are all QFA qualified, or similar to prevent such mistakes from being made & comply with other regulatory requirements.

Moving on .... 

I still really like their online services 

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 May 2013)

No, just between April and June of last year, when the fees kicked in. But it wasn't the frontline staff that didn't know their stuff, it was the "Sales and Marketing" team they seemed to have put in charge of the campaign to push customers off the Freebank accounts and onto one of the new suite of fee-charging products. Once the local branch manager's hands were untied everything was handled very smoothly and attentively, in fairness.


----------



## Redshoes (2 May 2013)

*well*

You have all 'waxed vociforilously' (spelling, that just came into my head now, maybe it's Shakespeare, or Merriman?) but none of you have answered my question about 'cheques'?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2013)

You didn't, eh, wax one? 

If you mean do Danske Bank provide them, then the answer is yes, but you'll need either their _Easy Plus_ or _Prestige_ current account package (compared [broken link removed]).

You can certainly pay the vast majority of bills nowadays by other, more modern means, but there are still a few situations where a cheque is the simplest option. I probably write 10 or 15 of them in a year.


----------



## michaelm (2 May 2013)

I like Danske.  The online banking it top and happily they are to stop using Java.  I like cheques, for school things and tradesmen etc.  I pay a quarterly fee but I get a .45% reduction in my mortgage rate.  Whereas the non-existence of branches hasn't caused me any problems I'll probably open a local Credit Union account so as I can transfer cash there should I need to get my hands on a sizable amount.


----------



## galwegian44 (2 May 2013)

My experience of NIB/Danske Bank has been extremely positive for the last 25 years, especially their online banking which is way ahead of the opposition.

One disappointment is that since their branch network disappeared it is practically impossible to open an account. It took me close to a month to get an account opened for my son, who just wanted to walk up the street, into the local AIB and open one immediately. 

I 'encouraged' him to be patient with Danske but it the process was a bit of a mess although it is nearly completed now. I believe that they are so short-staffed now that it takes ages for anything to happen that includes interaction with a staff member. I waited 3 weeks for a scheduled phone meeting with a staff member so I could answer 2 questions that should have been on the form - total length of meeting was 30 seconds.

Anyway, once you're in they're great.

Good luck.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (4 May 2013)

I've been with Dankse for about a year now and I'm very happy with them.

If you want a traditional bank where you can pop in and talk to a staff member then it probably isn't for you. I like the idea of doing the vast majority of my banking online. 

The Prestige account that I have costs €125 per year but that includes Worldwide travel insurance and Airport lounge access. Good value in my opinion.

There is normally a six month period between opening an account and being considered for credit including a credit card but it is possible for your advisor to make a case on your behalf to forego this waiting period.

My one gripe with them is that they are still using laser rather than Visa debit. Although they have committed to switching to Visa debit they have yet to make any timeframe public.


----------



## murphaph (4 May 2013)

They'll soon have no choice as laser is being wound up as it's not SEPA compliant. 125does seem good value with the airport lounge access.


----------



## ajapale (4 May 2013)

Redshoes said:


> ..but none of you have answered my question about 'cheques'?



What was your question about cheques?


----------



## Slim (7 May 2013)

Redshoes said:


> You have all 'waxed vociforilously' (spelling, that just came into my head now, maybe it's Shakespeare, or Merriman?) but none of you have answered my question about 'cheques'?


 
Generally, cheques are not necessary anymore. Online banking, credit card, debit card can take care of most bills. I find myself not using cheques very often at all. Only use for PRSA top up or such.

Danske bank - good online banking, not free anymore, but no real branch network. OK for me but may not suit others. I am with them 20 yrs or so.


----------



## Lightning (7 May 2013)

Add my two cents to the pros versus cons of Danske ... 

Pros:
Good online banking. Feature rich. 
Good 1 year term deposit rate. 
Good product information on their website. 
Somewhat focused on the future of banking. 

Cons:
Laser cards. No clear plan to replace Laser yet. No international debit card offered. Makes purchases online difficult. 
Not clear if they are committed to consumer products in the medium term. 
Expensive current accounts. Most expensive on the market. 
Low rates for lump sum savings. 
Nightmare / slow setting up accounts with them. 
Danske have sky high loans to deposits ratio, they are heavily loss making in Ireland and have several years of accumulated losses here.


----------

